# **** Bait



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I am used to just catching ***** around old houses and barns by just finding where they go in at. But I am wanting to try using some bait. Anyone have any ideas? Where should I make the set? Around ponds, barns, or old houses?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If you read past the 1st page, this question has been asked many times over. Any replies would like be a repost of the same answers. Read the old posts 1st, then comeback with questions.

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i like carp the best just put your set near where the **** will be


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

the best bait is corn for ***** get some peanut butter and put a little on it and there you go


----------

